# Gothic Candelabra - DIY



## SamhainPropworks (Nov 15, 2019)

Morning all!

This week I decided to make a Foam/EVA Foam Candelabra prop. This is an awesome prop, comes in at a lightweight 213g without the candles. Done in a gothic style that works with the other props in the fantasy room series. So enjoy and build yourself a great prop Candelabra.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Man, you are a prop-making machine!


----------



## SamhainPropworks (Nov 15, 2019)

RoxyBlue said:


> Man, you are a prop-making machine!


Thanks Roxy!

I so enjoy making the props, trying to keep them as accessible as possible while having a laugh while doing so. I can't tell you how much I enjoy it, the list of ideas on my notepad grows every day. I am just happy people out there are enjoying them and hopefully one day I will see my prop ideas out in the wild.

I am a graphic designer by trade who used to work pre-press for many years, and there is nothing like that environment to foster a "Creativity on Demand" outlook. So when I started doing these videos I decided that I needed to set myself strong goals to release a prop once a week. Initially the first few were red line right up to the Saturday release, now I am getting more comfortable in both creation and editing of them (Which has been a learning curve), and I'm excited to start the next one. The next few weeks are going to be great, as some of the prop build are quite a bit larger than the ones I have done so far.

I'm a one man team and it's a pretty wild adventure each week to see where the idea bouncing around in my head turns out like in reality.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Another great prop that you have made and I look forward to seeing what you have coming next.


----------

